
Skype for Web Abandons Firefox and Safari Support - zenbob
https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA34872/skype-for-web-preview-your-most-asked-questions
======
richjdsmith
Good thing the consumer on the web abandoned Skype ages ago. With
iMessage/Telegram/Facebook Messenger/Whatsapp/... all providing better video
quality calls at lower bandwidth without using that terrible app, there's not
a lot of value added that I can think of coming from Skype these days.

------
trbn
Welcome to the world of monoculture.

------
dlahoda
I have abandoned Skype 0.5 years ago.

